# Spirit Today



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He is gorgeous! How is Daisy doing with her new brother?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love seeing his latest photo, he sure is growing into a regal looking boy... Glad you're enjoying him so much


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's doing very well. She's really starting to slow down now, but she still has her moments. I was joking the other day that Daisy has a better recall with Spirit than I do, she barks and he comes running. She's still Top Dog


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> She's doing very well. She's really starting to slow down now, but she still has her moments. I was joking the other day that Daisy has a better recall with Spirit than I do, she barks and he comes running. She's still Top Dog


 
That's too funny! Girls are always the boss


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Such an Handsome boy!.'Didn't know you had a GSD,SO JEALOUS!.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, he is beautiful!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

HovawartsMom, this is my first GSD. It all started with my fascination with Diesel here  What a learning experience this is, so different from a golden retriever. I worried I might be afraid of this breed but I'm not at all. Spirit has a bark that will make you stop in your tracks but he's a total mush with me and my family. I am very careful with him with strangers, definitely learning the ropes as far as him being aloof and protective, but it's a lot easier than I imagined it would be. He is so smart, very much a challenge for me -- which I'm enjoying. 

I have to say though that I have had more injuries, scrapes, bruises and even lacerations from this dog LOL Not sure what it is about the German shepherd but they sure do play rough :bowl:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

You have a very beautiful GSD.. Gorgeous!


----------

